# Adanac Toy Poodles



## snowbie_luv (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

After running into some questionable toy poodle breeders in Ontario, Canada (see my post below for reference), I was wondering if anyone could offer me their experienced opinions on the following breeder: Adanac Poodles of Canada - Home.

By their website they seem trustworthy (at least to my inexperienced eye). Has anyone adopted from them before or are there any red flags that can be seen just based on their site?

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Adanac was suggested to me as a breeder by someone who competes in obedience as they title their dogs in obedience. I like the fact they title in both conformation and obedience. They also look like a small scale home breeder to me.

I do not see any red flags, as long as you are happy with the contact you have with them, they are able to back up health testing with proof and you like the parent(s) once you meet them I think you'll be just fine.


----------



## snowbie_luv (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you Cdnjennga for your response. 

I have spoken to the breeder over email. She seems quite nice and is located close to where I am. 

I'm crossing my fingers that she'll have a puppy for me in her next litter.

Just a quick question, if we want to ask questions about their specific health screening, pedigrees, temperament etc. What is the appropriate time and format to ask these questions without sounding demanding?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

OOo, I want one!! Looks like they are doing the right things to me.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

snowbie_luv said:


> Thank you Cdnjennga for your response.
> 
> I have spoken to the breeder over email. She seems quite nice and is located close to where I am.
> 
> ...


If she is located close by and you are seriously interested in a puppy, then I would set up a time to go and meet her and her dogs! Most breeders are very open to you coming to meet them and talk about their dogs and litter plans. It is then easy to ask questions about pedigrees, health testing etc. Then you can also make sure the parent(s) have the temperament you are interested in.

If for some reason an in-person meeting isn't possible, then I would set up a phone call sooner rather than later and ask about pedigree and health testing etc. Then it's up to you whether you want information mailed or emailed to you now or you're happy to wait until after the puppies are born.

With either an in-person meeting or phone call, I would expect quite a few questions to be coming your way as well. 

In my experience, quality breeders are quite open about pedigrees and health testing because they have nothing to hide. If they are not open or willing to provide proof, then that starts to be a red flag to me.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have only ever heard good things bout this breeder. Have not heard one negative at all.


----------

